# Rockwell Delta 10" radial saw



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

In the 1980's I was working in a shop that had a new Rockwell Delta 10" radial arm saw that the motor would drop off the arm. The bearings that the saw would operate on would break in two causing the failure. It happened once with another worker and twice on me and when it finally happened to the boss the saw was gone. Fortunately nobody was hurt. I was wondering if anyone else had this happen to them?


----------

